# Purple kitties



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm making quilts for my grand nieces and nephews. I asked my siblings for what their grandchildren liked and colors - and Lucille likes Purple and kittens.










Got the top done and ready to quilt. I'll bind it with a narrow black bias binding. I'm going to add definition to the cats with the quilting- so we'll see how that goes. I think this has over 20 different purples. The next one is Pink Ponies, that one is going to be applique. 


I need lots and lots of practice quilting with my Bailey, and I have a lot of fabric from estate and garage sales so I'm trying hard to find ways to use what I've already got on hand.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

She's going to love it!


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

That is impressive!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Can't wait to see it quilted-and hear what you think about the Bailey.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Really lovely pattern. And you executed it perfectly!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I put it on the frame yesterday afternoon, and decided I needed to put the micro handles on for this one. I'll need the control for doing the faces - unless I want them to turn out like clown cats LOL!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice quilt. Is there a pattern for that design or did you design it yourself?

And, did you use a vintage machine to do the sewing? 

And Elaine says: "Where did you find the time"?  

Joe

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is it quilted up - I had fun with the faces, and since it's comical, I didn't worry too much about how they turned out. 




























needs a binding and then it's done. 

Next to go on the frame is the Pink Ponies - this is going to a cousin of the Purple Kitties quilt. 










I've also got another cat quilt top done, more "adult" than the purple one. I found the design while searching for ideas for the first one. It will be going to these kids' grand dad (my BIL). 

That is one problem for looking for ideas online - I never find just one LOL!!


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

Those are really nice! Wish I were one of the recipients!


----------

